# Stuck a Good One



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I haven't gotten a buck with a bow since my first 8pter in 2003. With another 15 deer killed in between there, I finally stuck a good buck. Dad and his friend got me in the area and I was lucky enough to have this guy stop at 10 yds around 5:30 saturday eve only a few minutes after gettin in the stand. Not a perfect shot but it did the job and can't wait till he is hanging on the wall! :! 
12pter:


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on a deer of a lifetime. i started hunting deer back in 81. and got a nice 10. but nothing like yours. and i have hunted every year since, and only got skunked 2 years. alot of years i took 2 or more. most of them have been does, but a few bucks thrown in. but i,ve never even had a chance at one that nice.

the best i,ve done, i had got a nice 11 and my nephew and son was helping drag it in. and about 100 yrds from the parking lot i looked off to my right about 50 yrds stood these 2 big does. i shoot left handed, so all i had to do was shoulder my gun and fire. she ran up to within about 10 or 15 yrds from the road and died. the buck field dressed 161 lbs and the doe dressed out 166 lbs. it was a real big doe,LOL. congrats again enjoy your memeries.
sherman


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice buck,,,congrats


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice...........


----------



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Good job! Very nice buck!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice buck johnny!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats man...that's a dandy.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks guys, Took it in for the mount yesterday!


----------



## Dukeboy17 (May 4, 2010)

awesome job! What a deer!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice buck Johnny! Congrats! It was a good enough shot


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice job on the buck!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Now you can start organizing the hard water gear son....... nice work, you are ahead of many of us old guys here....Hard Top


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks again guys. Lloyd and HT I will be seeing you guys here in a couple months on DA BIG LAKE


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

You go johnny! What kind of crossbow do u use and broad head? said it was a bad shot at 10 yards?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I have a horton yukon 150lbs. Always shoot thunderheads. It wasn't really a bad shot just was bad in terms of no blood trail and a tough deer. Not bad just not perfect either


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm looking forward to watching more of your Outdoor Videos.


----------

